# Hornwort as algae controller



## Tom713 (Sep 29, 2002)

I have hornwort in all four of my tanks. Two have no algae what so ever. The other two have some to a varing degree. In one of those, the algae is very minimal and not really a problem. However, my newest tank has been battling a mild case of green water almost from day one. This tank also has some very bright green algae that has grown on some parts of my driftwood. I don't mind that, it looks rather nice.

I have no doubts that hornwort can have a positive effect, but as you can see, its not a cure all.


----------



## lorax (Nov 14, 2002)

great to know


----------



## gwill (Feb 17, 2003)

The hornwort in my tank seemed to be a good place for algae to grow. The hornwort grew fast and at the surface was covered with algae. When I removed 90% of the hornwort the other plants perked right up. If hornwort takes nutrients from algae it has to also take nutrients away from the other plants. And when it is on the surface it also takes a lot of the light.


----------

